# some kind of infection on frogs back. HELP!



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

my tank is heavily planted with lots of places to hide and sometimes i wont see all my frogs for a period of time. today when i was feeding this guy came out to knock out some ff's and phoenix worms and i noticed what appears to be some kind of infection on his back. looks pus filled and nasty! any advice on what steps can be taken to remedy this would be greatly appreciated. i am going to pull him from the viv and into quarantine until this gets resolved. thanks for any help you can give me.





















































this hasnt affected the frogs appetite any so that is a good thing i guess!


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

you may want to check out a couple other posts in this same section. in the one titled blister on leg, I suggested a medicine that would help in a situation like this. The only real way to find out exactly what you have it to have a vet do a swab and culture it. I could be wrong but I believe thats about all you can do to find out 100% for sure. Try some of the medicine I suggested daily and make sure the frog doesn't develop any other signs of ill-health


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks tony, like you suggested in that other post i have emailed dr frye and hopefully he can help me out. in the meantime i will look for the silver stuff. thanks again.


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

Dr Frye sells the silversulfadiazene. I'm not sure if its a standard cream or made specifically for dart use. I think I'd be careful using just anything for frogs, but thats just me. 

Hope all turns out ok. 

Tony


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

so this infection has gradually worked itself out without me doing anything at all. it has completely cleared up. i wonder if it will come back?


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

glad to hear the frogs doing better. just keep a close on eye it and if it does come back be prepared with some meds for it. 

Tony


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Proof of a healthy immune system at work.


----------

